# Rules and Regs help please



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I will be buying my first kayak in a couple weeks. Fishing kayak. I plan to fish rivers, ponds, inland lakes and even venture into Erie a bit. I'm hoping to get some help from experienced kayak anglers regarding rules and regs. I live in Michigan (will post this in Michigan forum also) but fish Ohio waters as well. The yak that I will purchase is an Ascend FS12T. 12' yak. At times I may mount a trolling motor off the side. What do I need to do in terms of registration/#'s. I will not be using a trailer. I will haul it on top of SUV or bed of truck. I will definitely be using a life jacket for safety, but will I need to carry a light, flare, horn...with me to be legal? I currently do not plan on night fishing, but that could easily change as I get more comfortable on the kayak. Sorry if these are some ignorant questions, but I'm just looking for help from people who have been doing this. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Any motor makes is a motor boat and has to have numbers and ask the safety things a motor boat has, bow and stern lights, flares, life jacket, the division of watercraft has a booklet with the exceptions, I know you don't have to have a fire extinguisher though.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow auto correct, any boat with a motor is a motor boat even a trolling motor on a kayak


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do not need flares or a horn unless fishing Lake Erie. Also you will need your red and green navigation lights and your rear white light of using the electric motor. If you do not have the electric motor on the boat you are only required to have a single white light producing device visible 360 degrees


----------



## TroyC (Feb 21, 2016)

I have been looking into that also, this should help,
Boat reg checklist 
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment
Boat reg details
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-2-equipment-requirements


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

This is if your paddling only......requirements change completely if you put a mechanical propulsion unit on the boat (trolling motor)

REGISTRATION & NUMBERS
2. Vessels with an Alternative Registration (single rectangular decal) are exempt from displaying numbers and these operators have 72 hours to produce their registration if stopped by law enforcement officials.

PERSONAL FLOTATION DEVICES - One type I, II, III or V wearable device for each person on board

VISUAL DISTRESS SIGNALS - On Lake Erie (sunset to sunrise) a USCG approved signal for night use
_*Exemptions to the visual distress signal requirements*
Exemptions to the visual distress signal carriage requirement exist; however, on Lake Erie or the immediately connecting bays, harbors and anchorage areas, an exempted vessel must carry approved visual distress signals for night use between sunset and sunrise.
Exempted vessels during daylight hours only include:_

vessels in an organized marine event or race;
manually propelled vessels;
sailboats less than 26 feet in length with completely open construction and without propulsion machinery.

SOUND SIGNALING DEVICES - On federal waters, a whistle, horn or other device whistle, horn or other device
When not on federal waters (that is, when on waters other than Lake Erie, Ohio River, or Muskingum River), vessels propelled by human muscular effort, sailing vessels, and a power-driven vessels less than 16 feet are not required to carry a sound signaling device.

LIGHTS - Running lights or electric torch or lighted lantern - Anchor Light (displayed at anchor)
All vessels are required to display running lights while underway or an anchor light if at anchor between sunset and sunrise. For power vessels, running lights include a green light displayed on the starboard side, a red light displayed on the port side and all-around white light(s) displaying 360 degrees. An anchor light is an all-around white light. Requirements vary by vessel size and type. *Sailing vessels and hand-powered vessels have light display options. *Lighting requirements are covered in greater detail under Required Lights.

The link was not working to this. I believe if you are paddling you can use a headlamp.

3. On vessels less than 18 feet in length, any child less than 10 years of age MUST wear a properly fitted type I, II or III or V flotation device at all times.

So basically you need registration and a PFD if you are paddling inland during the day time. Add a whistle during the day to Erie. Add a visual for day and night use, at anchor a all-around white light and there are other options for lights for hand powered vessels on Erie at night. 
*Just because a piece of equipment isn't required by state or federal law, doesn't mean a wise skipper wouldn't carry it anyway!*


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow I appreciate all that info!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It's funny if you ask 10 different people you get 10 different answers about kayak regs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> It's funny if you ask 10 different people you get 10 different answers about kayak regs.


And probably 20 different answers from 20 different people when you take into account that its a Michigan Kayak being used in Ohio waters,


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I hit the watercraft officer up at the ramp and said what do I need for that kayak in my truck, but that was lake Erie. I think those regs are confusing most times.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea federal waters is where they start adding stuff. Inland lakes registration, pfd, boat and paddle. And you can be on the water during the day.

I run classes for a park department through the American Canoe Asociation. Have been a level 1 kayak instructor for 8 years. We also carry insurance so I have to work with watercraft to make sure to be in compliance. Little embarrassing to get a ticket when your suposed to be the profesional. I have all sorts of gear with us when I am teaching. To be fully outfitted to do self or a assisted open water rescues I have about 600 bucks worth the gear on the deck of the boat.

I would say at minimum I would attach a whistle to my life jacket. Make sure to wear it and buy one you will wear because it's prety hard to put one on if your already in the water.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Don't need Ohio Registration being from Michigan but have your drives lic handy to prove you live in Michigan if stopped by odnr. 
Being new kayaker check for local paddling groups, do a paddling class and a rescue class. 
Hauling your kayak always use bow and stern lines. 
Keep it simple, leave the motor at home.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree with Fishingful. Wear your life jacket. Most of the time I'm by myself so Mine is on all the time. When things go wrong you don't have a warning so you won't have time to find and put on your life jacket. I'm amazed at how many don't wear a PDF or have one in sight while in a Kayak.

Last year I was at West branch in the early spring when the water was cold. DNR was there checking all boats and yaks . I was amazed at how many didn't know where the jackets are in the boat or the other saftey gear. I unloaded my yak had my drysuit and PDF on. The DNR never asked me anything just said hello and have a good day. Maybe because I had my jacket on. I was the only one except the DNR with a PDF on.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

*Here is some interesting material. I have a risk management mind. I invest thousands in to boats and gear. So why would I throw a 5 buck orange horse collar PFD in there that I know I wont wear.

Use The 120° Rule.

A good rule of thumb to follow is the “120° rule.” This means you should wear a wetsuit or dry suit whenever the sum of the air temperature and water temperature is equal to or less than 120°F. 


Warm weather does not cancel out the danger of cold water, wearing lighter clothing on a warm day increases risk.
*
*Lifesaving Society Facts*
According to the Cold Water Boot Camp, in 2004, of the 130 people who died during boating in Canada, a nation that has cold water almost year round:

94 percent died in cold water.


60% drowned in water under 50 degree Fahrenheit (10 degrees Celsius)
34% drowned in water between 50 to 68 degree Fahrenheit (10 to 20 degrees Celsius)
86 percent didn’t wear a lifevest.


Only 12% were properly wearing a lifejacket
2% were improperly wearing a lifejacket
Most were within swimming distance from the shore or safety.


43% were less than 7 feet from safety*
66% were less than 50 feet from safety*
*shore, boat, dock, etc.

74 percent ended up in the water when thrown over or when the boat capsized.


26% fell or were thrown overboard
48% were in a boat that capsized or was swamped
Of those identified more swimmers died than non-swimmers.


Non-swimmer = 29%
Weak = 15%
Average = 12%
Strong = 10%
Not identified = 34%
It’s clear that swimming ability and proximity to the shore doesn’t guarantee survival, but dressing for immersion and wearing a lifevest can increase the odds of survival. Always wear a lifevest.


----------

